# Help w/ clipping



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I have been picking up grooming supplies and trying to do my own grooming, but I really don't feel like I have a clue when it comes to the actual cutting. 

Does anyone have any books or DVDs that they would recommend where I could learn the real basics of using a clippers and scissors and learn more about grooming?

I'm not even sure how to properly hold the equipment or maintain it. 

This is a list of the equipment I have so far, and so if any of you have any suggestions of what I should add to make things easier, please let me know!

Andis + model AG with a 10 blade that has a set of combs including 0-5, A,C, and E.

Wahl Tid bit clipper with a 30 blade that has a set of combs.

4" Elite Classic Scissors
6" Elite Classic Scissors
2" Dubl duck ball nose scissors
4"Kashi thinning shears

I also have rheumatoid arthritis that is getting progressively worse, so if anyone knows of any equipment that is especially easy on the hands, I would love that info too.

Thanks everyone!
Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thick coats*

Riki's hair is so thick that I cut it down to about two inches on the body before I use the clipper. I did a one inch cut which was super short once, and the second time a two-three inch puppy clip which I liked better. The scissoring shorter before you clip saves a lot of time.

I do not use the clipper on the legs. I have a grooming guide that came with my clipper. Did you get a video or DVD with yours? There is an online youtube of a havanese getting groomed.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I bought the book "Nose to Tail" and it tells you how to do everything. Here is a copy of what is on their web site for they can discribe it way better than I can. 
____________________________________________________________________
Grooming your Havanese no longer has to be a challenge. You too can learn how to groom your own dog and keep him looking neat and clean.

Message from the Havanese Fanciers of Canada and the Authors








Among new and not so new Havanese owners, "Grooming" is one of the most common topics for questions. No one single person is an authority on every aspect of grooming; but, if you get many people, each contributing their great tips, tried and true techniques, and innovative ways to make things easier, you end up with a phenomenal wealth of information on many topics. Put those all together and you get FROM NOSE TO TAIL. Let us help you keep your Havanese looking great.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow that picture posted so BIG!  Gulp!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Nothing came with my clippers except for a booklet with safety info, how to put oil on it, etc. 

Last time I finished up with Lily, I put her down on the floor and noticed she had a racing stripe of long hair on her belly! I'm not quite sure how you're suppose to clip the belly.
What about right under the ears? Do you trim this a little more?
How about the face? I think the groomer has cut this in the past and might be partly to blame for their severe tear staining, so I'm thinking maybe I should let all the hair on their faces grow out.

I really enjoy this part of the grooming, I'd just like a chance at doing it the "right" way.

Beverly


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

That book is great!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo interested in grooming also. It will be several months before Dexter will be cut/trimmed or whatever. In the meantime, Dexter is getting used to the baths and drying. That reminds me, I forgot to trim the nails....now, that is fun. 

Oh! I also bought the book too! The book, I will be studying when the time comes closer to trimming up Dexter. 

But............It would be so nice to have a one on one demonstration in trimming up the pups.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> But............It would be so nice to have a one on one demonstration in trimming up the pups.


Maybe a private groomer would let you watch...never hurts to ask!


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo interested in grooming also. It will be several months before Dexter will be cut/trimmed or whatever. In the meantime, Dexter is getting used to the baths and drying. That reminds me, I forgot to trim the nails....now, that is fun.
> 
> Oh! I also bought the book too! The book, I will be studying when the time comes closer to trimming up Dexter.
> 
> But............It would be so nice to have a one on one demonstration in trimming up the pups.


You might want to take Dexter to the groomers sooner just to get him used to it. I did that with Cuba, getting him clipped even before he needed it. Now, he's fine at the groomers. I do plan to start doing some of it myself though since I got Isabel. Even a mini groom at $20 can get pricey with two...

Oh and the groomers around here all recommended bringing him in early to get him used to the experience. It could be a money making scheme though...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Good idea! I already picked out the groomer. Dexter whimpers so much with the nails! I trimmed two nails today. I don't give up, so I win.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beverly, it is hard to describe just how to groom, but that book is fantastic. Good to read from cover to cover and then to reread, while trying things out on the dogs yourself.

Check this out, Beverly. It's well done, though with a black dog, you can't see very well. She explains things nicely, though ---- 




this one too -----


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

This worked for me and Annabelle. I got her at the age of 10 weeks. I started brushing her for 5 minutes a day and doing one other thing. i.e. cut one toenail. I just slowly added time as the grooming became a bigger deal. She is now 10 lbs. and three years old. She will lay on her sides and put up with clipping, toenail cuts, brushing, eye and ear cleans for one hour at a time. I do an extra thourgh brushing on one area each day as I brush, therefore, she never gets matted any more. You all know the blowing coat stage took a lot of extra time, but once you get to her age that appears to be all over with. I use gause on her teeth every few days with a liquid tooth cleaner I got from my vet. She is absolutly beautiful and the most loving dog I have ever known. These beauties are worth every bit of time it takes to keep them in great shape. I know when I do the grooming she will come to no harm and have not pain. It also helps with bonding and really knowing your dog and you notice if anything is unusal when you groom each day. I highly support learning to groom your own dog. Ruthann


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ruthann said:


> not pain. It also helps with bonding and really knowing your dog and you notice if anything is unusal when you groom each day.


This is so true. Last weekend I noticed Bailey was licking the inside of his front paw. When I looked at it I was surprise to see it was infected. Of course when ever I discover anything it has to be when our regular vet is not in. Not sure why Bialey started licking his paw but $200.00 later, oral antibiotics and a hydrocorisone cream it is looking much better. After the boys got their puppy cuts I was able to slow down on grooming which is why I missed something in the first place. Since then I went back to brushing them every night rather they need it or not!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! I could so do grooming! How long does it take for a puppy to calm down and not wiggle around so much?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Go to a Sally Beauty Supply and try the scissors. You can find some decent ones without spending a lot of money. It's VERY important that they fit your hand and the only way to tell is to try them. To cut hair with scissors, like on the legs for instance, pull the hair out between the index and middle finger and cut off to the length you want.

For clipping a dog, or horse, it has to be clean and brushed out. Use a snap on comb, like 1/4" or 1/2", and you go against the way the fur lays down. You have to also stretch the skin a little to or it will bunch up in front of the clippers. It doesn't take long to get the feel for it.

Put the dog under the dryer, brush it out, and you will find tufts of hair that you missed. You can clip them with the scissors as you see fit.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the tips. I actually do have the grooming book from Canada, I got it from the last online Hav auction eace: and I love it too.

The You Tube video's were really helpful. I learn better sometimes by watching.

Tom, I used to show hunter/jumpers, I would do full body clips on my horses, and now I sit and look at my 10lb dog and don't know where to start, I don't know what happened to me. Your practical tips are what I need.

Thanks!
Beverly


----------

